# räucherofen selber bauen



## anglerman87 (27. Februar 2008)

Will am samstag nach wüstenjerichow zum forellen angeln.Meinen fang möchte ich räuchern habe aber keinen Räucherofen ich möchte mir gerne selber einen bauen weiss aber nicht wie und brauch von jemanden ein paar infos dazu danke im voraus.#qP.s über bilder oder bauanleitung würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## micbrtls (8. August 2008)

*AW: räucherofen selber bauen*

willst einen ganz einfachen? Kein Problem: Gehe zum nächsten Fernsehändler, hole dir einen richtig großen Karton. So hast du schon die Hülle, einen Boden rausschneiden. Dort ein paar Löcher für die Stangen reinboren, Stangen durchschieben, etwas wie eine Feuerschale suchen, Räuchermehl mit Gewürzen rein, anzünden und fertig ist der Räucherofen.

Bei uns im Verein haben wir einen selbstgebauten aus einer alten Laborgeschirrspüler. Macht sich auch richtig gut. Mal sehen, vielleicht bekomme ich mal davon ein Foto hin


----------



## don rhabano (8. August 2008)

*AW: räucherofen selber bauen*

In der aktuellen rute und rolle is auch was über kalträuchern in nem pappkarton...


----------



## Micha:R (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: räucherofen selber bauen*

nen  alter badeofen tuts auch


----------



## cookney (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: räucherofen selber bauen*

ich habe mir auch einen alten Badeofen vom Schrott geholt.

Mit der Flex oben aufgeschnitten, einen passenden Deckel gesucht und fertig.


----------



## Micha:R (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: räucherofen selber bauen*

@ cookney  jenau so meintsch  dit =)


----------



## Locke4865 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: räucherofen selber bauen*



anglerman87 schrieb:


> Will am samstag nach wüstenjerichow zum forellen angeln.Meinen fang möchte ich räuchern habe aber keinen Räucherofen ich möchte mir gerne selber einen bauen weiss aber nicht wie und brauch von jemanden ein paar infos dazu danke im voraus.#qP.s über bilder oder bauanleitung würde ich mich sehr freuen.


 
Wieso bei 9+0 für Räuchern gibts einen eigenen Bereich?
da stehen auch Anleitungen!!!
 Und warum wird der Trööt wieder raufgehohlt?

Jens


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: räucherofen selber bauen*

Recht haste, drum hab ich´s jetzt auch verschoben.


----------

